# YouTube videos stopping frequently...now



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

this sounds like modem connection problem. dialup acts like what you describe, start-stop-play a few, etc. if you have high speed, then your modem is having problems getting you the info fast enough. google a 'freeware bandwidth meter' grab shaplus or another virus/spyware-free one and get it installed and check your speeds, if it's under par, contact your provider for help or new modem.

hope this helps!

DM


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for reply! You were right is suspecting modem connection speed as the culprit.

Just for information's sake, ShaPlus does not monitor connection speed. It keeps track of total bandwidth consumption.

We have Verizon DSL. I ran Verizon's online speed test. If you have Verizon DSL, you can check your connection speed at: http://www2.verizon.net/micro/speedtest/hsi

It gives a nice print-out of Speed Test Analysis Information, with lots of great information that would be helpful if one could understand it... It recommends increasing my receive buffer to improve performance. My connection is sender-limted 60.17% of the time, is receiver limited 29.54% of the time, and is network limited 10.27% of the time. And my packets arrived out of order 1.96% of the time, with no packet loss, no network congestion, and good network cable. (?)

Our connection definitely failed the speed test at 189 kbps for download speed, and 138 kbps upload speed! 

Add in 45 minutes of online tech chat, with various troubleshooting attemps, but nothing resolved. Need to set aside a block of time to call for phone tech support. The online tech chat guy is sure my modem is just fine...and he is positive the person who answers the phone can help! 

Back to investigating...it's my hobby.


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know , but when was the last time you did a dick clean up or defrag? Mine like to be shut down not just restarted but shut down! It cant hurt..... j


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

a what cleanup? (i'm not gonna say it, i'm not gonna say it) ok, here's what i think the REAL problem is. verizon has advertised to death and the more people they sign up, the more $$$ they make, of course. more ppl, less band to go around. when i first got 1 meg cable (way back when) i had 2 and 3 hundred K speeds, as more and more people signed up, i went down, down, down to average 12 to 25k. i only got REAL speed from a few of my T1, 2 and 3 friends. greed is the problem as i see it. complain, complain, complain to them until they boost YOUR speed to 10 megs! (yes, they CAN do that) tell them if this continues, you will gladly choose another server. you might be surprised how fast they 'find the problem'...

DM

P.S. scanDISK and defrag won't hurt, but is normally not the problem, however, be sure to run anti-spyware and antivirus (avast.com) just to be sure the kids haven't messed you up. these malwares can suck your band bigtime as thousands of kiddiescripters are trying to get in your machine.
i recommend spybot search and destroy, as last i knew it did not add it's OWN spyware to your machine, as adaware and many others do.


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

We're totally good with defrag and appropriate clean-up maintenance. Diligent.

I use Norton 360, which claims to stop spyware and malware.

I have CounterSpy also, but let it expire recently, because it ran daily, and only picked up tracking cookies, which were recommended to ignore. Didn't seem to be serving any real purpose. 

About the spyware, should I renew CounterSpy, or replace with SpyBot? I have always heard that we should keep 2 types of anti-spyware running so one can catch what the other one misses.

Didn't make the tech support phone call with Verizon yet...busy days here! I know they'll make me unplug everything, etc., and it will take a long time!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

try spybot and a-squared together, add that to nis if you have it, you should be good there, then it's back in your server's court.
complain till they come out and do a test. have them bring a laptop to test that way too. then you'll BOTH know if it's them or you.
*good luck*

DM


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry about that c/s thing I did not mean to type that. Sorry


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> try spybot and a-squared together, add that to nis


Rather than guess, could I please ask you to clarify, what is a-squared, please?

Do you refer to Norton Internet Security when you say nis? Our Norton 360 includes Norton's Internet Security already.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Spybot is a bit outdated now. I'm currently using SuperAntiSpyware which is one of the top rated apps right now. It's free for scanning or you can pay a small price to add real time protection to it, though I wouldn't recommend real-time since Norton is supposedly doing that as well. A-squared is suppose to be quite good as well.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

a-squared is another product for anti-spyware, yes. there are many others, f-secure also comes to mind. and yes, nis is Norton. they have been out there fighting the good fight for a long time, and i trust them. just be sure to allow updates. kerio made a darn good firewall for free, tinysoft is where he started out i think. either of their free ones work great still. but since you HAVE the nis, i doubt spyware is your speed problem. but loading one or two of the others and keeping them up to date is always a good idea. best bet is still to test speed on a machine that belongs to someone else. (have a friend bring a laptop) you need to find out where the problem lies, you or them. if your friend gets crappy speed too, then you can bet it's verizon's greed. back to complain, complain...

DM


----------



## TheNiceGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

Does it have slow speed on ALL videos on Youtube, including the one's that used to run fast? Different videos have different speeds. I have a very fast fiberoptic hookup, and some videos are unplayable, or take hours to fully load a 5 minitue clip. That's normal, and Youtube's issues, nothing to do with your end.
If it is a new problem, it could be lots of stuff. Are there other issues on the PC? Is all internet traffic like molasses? What did you change before the problem hit? 
It's impossible to know what's wrong without more details. But possible answer's could be a change in your firewall, router, internet, or other Window's settings. You could try the "System Restore" feature to reset your computer to an earlier time when there were no issues. If you have a virus, etc. , Doing a clean reinstall of Windows is often the only way to be sure you have fixed the problem.
An excellent forum with pros is here:
http://forums.anandtech.com/default.aspx

best wishes


----------



## wilsonmian (Aug 13, 2008)

I had the same problem and the reason was Norton. Yes it was Norton Antivirus who was eating a lot of resources. I had to increase my RAM to Double.


----------

